# Melissa Joan Harts Sohn: Erstes Wort war "Schei*e"



## Mandalorianer (16 Aug. 2010)

*Melissa Joan Harts Sohn: Erstes Wort war "Schei*e"*​
Immer wieder peinlich, wenn Kleinkinder unflätige Begriffe in den Mund nehmen, denn letztlich fällt sowas immer auf die Eltern zurück. Noch peinlicher hingegen ist es allerdings, wenn das erste Wort eines Babys gleich ein Fäkalausdruck ist.

Melissa Joan Hart (34), vielen besser bekannt als „Clarissa“ oder „Sabrina – Total verhext“, plauderte bei E! Online jetzt die ersten Worte ihres Sohnes Mason aus. „Ich schwöre, Masons erstes Wort war ‚Oh schei*e‘. Ich dachte nur: ‚Oh nein, was hast du gesagt?‘“ Warum teilt sie diese Peinlichkeit überhaupt mit der Welt? Mittlerweile ist Klein-Mason vier Jahre alt und wir nehmen schwer an, dass sein Wortschatz sich erweitert haben dürfte. Hoffentlich auch mit weniger unanständigen Wörtern. Sein kleiner Bruder Brady (2) macht derzeit auch eine harte Zeit durch. Da es für ihn bald in den Kindergarten geht, durchläuft er gerade ein anstrengendes Töpfchen-Training, wie Mama verlauten ließ.

Wollen wir hoffen, dass er sich von der Wortwahl seines Bruders nicht anstecken lässt. Sonst hat Melissa bald zwei fluchende Kleinkinder zu Hause sitzen und das wäre doch wirklich total verhext. 

*soso rofl3

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

na ja, muss man dem Kleinen nachsehen, dass er "ß" noch nicht aussprechen konnte  rofl3 :thx:


----------

